# Earthquake Supernova MKIV-15



## hotbutta

Is the Earthquake mkiv-15 a really good subwoofer? Are there much better powered ones for the street price of about $900 Thank you


----------



## recruit

From the review that I have just read there probably is not too much out there that would match the Supernova's performance for the money, but more likely achieved through the DIY route, it certainly seems to be a very good sub indeed.


----------



## Moonfly

Have you got a link John


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> Have you got a link John


sure here you go Dan  Earthquake


----------



## Moonfly

Cheers John,

That review puts it at $2900, so if you are getting it for $900 then your probably onto a winner. It looks decent on the specs so I say give it a go. Of course my opinion is based solely on what I read on the net, but it sure looks half decent, and really good for $900.


----------



## recruit

Certainly seems a bargain but please make sure the sub is in full working order and not damaged in any way, if you are going to purchase it.


----------



## hotbutta

Thanks. I do like the DIY approach. This way I can do the .2 LFE without :spend:


----------



## Techna

I did an in-home with one of these brutes years ago and found it to be almost frightening. The sheer output was not something I was used to, just walking all over my NHT Sub 2i (sealed sub with 2, 12" drivers and 500watts). Since I only had it for two days, I was unable to really play with it alot, but had I been able to afford it at the time, I would not have taken it back. Please understand that I was not taking advantage of the shop that allowed the demo, as they insisted that I take it home after helping them move some gear from one location to another. In fact they offered it to me for a week, but I would have felt guilty for keeping it so long.


----------



## bambino

I have read great reviews on most all the Earthquake products.:T I use to use there amps exclusivly for sub duty in my car audio days, they were some brutes. Also the Magma subwoofer is another beast.:T


----------



## recruit

hotbutta said:


> Thanks. I do like the DIY approach. This way I can do the .2 LFE without :spend:


Did you end up going for the Earthquake in the End, and if so what is it like?


----------



## someguyinalaska

Sorry I am digging up an old thread. I have owned this sub for about 4 1/2 years and it is still impresses me beyond anything else I have auditioned (including the new JL Fathom subs). Street prices are much lower than the online price Earthquake gives. The main issue or more of annoyance with the sub is its ability to move around under its own weight. The excusrion of the active and weighted passive radiator cause the unit to shuffle around the carpet if not properly secured....not kidding. 

The optical distortion limiting circuits are aweosme and gives peace of mind that you will never blow the driver, which looks impossible to kill anyway. 

As it is a sealed design, I do beleive it is much harder to place and tune than a comparable vented sub, however the clean transient response and ultra pants flapping lows it can produce lend forgiveness to that physical shortfall. 

That being said I am wanting to augment its performance with something akin to the newer Chase type dual 18monolith subs or possibly a JBL commercial unit with external amp. Face it, the direction most the big boy subs are headed are nearing the specs of the commercial monsters, just tunned to lower extension and better aesthetics.

The Earthquake was never meant to be marketed to the masses as the company caters to the more "I have money, make it sound good" Crowd, which is why many give a sideways look when they see the logo on the sub. 

Any more questioned feel free to ask. It is amazing how many people overlook this sub. I paid around 1,200 for it years ago brand new, of course shipping to Alaska was around $250! :rolleyesno:


----------



## sub_crazy

Sorry to dig this thread up again my-self but I have to add that I too think the Earthquake Supernova 15 is one of the most under-rated subs available.

I just thought about this sub again when I visited a friends house who bought my old one, while listening to some demo's it reminded me how good it really is. I had the 12" Supernova as well and another friend of mine still has that one, he wanted 2 at first but I told him to try the single and after that he told me that it was more than enough.

I have owned plenty of subs from the Velodyne HGS-18, JL Fathom F113, SVS ultra pair, Sunfire Signatures, Various HSU subs, RBH SEN1010, NHT Sub2 and others I forget until I got into DIY. For movies the Earthquake was at or near the top and musically was only topped by the F113 and Velodyne but the Earthquake slayed those subs for movies. The SVS Ultra pair shook the house better but the Earthquake had much better mid-bass punch, I would suspect that if I had used the Earthquake in pairs like the SVS it would have been a better movie combo as that 1 held it's own against the SVS pair.

Anyone considering this sub I would not hesitate to pick one up, I recommended it a few times and no one was disappointed.

If I can find a deal on a 15" I am going to pick one up my-self to compare to my DIY efforts, nice to know were you stand.


----------



## cwall99

I have the MKV-15. I picked mine up, get this, for $100 at the first ever warehouse sale of a relatively well-known etailer and audio catalog retailer headquartered in Grand Rapids, MI. I suspect it was a model that Earthquake gave them for evaluation, and they opted not to carry the product line.

Anyhow, I got mine for like 95% off. It does have one small problem, and that is that it doesn't always sense the presence of an input signal. Unplugging it and plugging it back in solves the problem, and, frankly, I'm happy to do that to pick up a $2600 subwoofer for $100.

It is a beast. Somewhere in the 90 pound region. But it's a beast, too, in the physical presence it adds to music and movies. My house is a relatively open design (about the only rooms in the house that have doors on them are the bedrooms and bathrooms). And yet, when I play the 5.1 remix SACD of Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon, what happens when you listen to Time is amazing. I liken it to what it must feel like if you're cheap peanut butter being pressed between two pieces of Wonder bread. It's crazy. You really feel the pressure change when the sub kicks in.

In movies.... that sense of ominous threat that hangs over dark scenes when they start pumping up the subsonics... it really is scary. Amazing.


----------



## sub_crazy

That's a steal and a half, if you want to double your money I would take it off your hands

I actually got my first Earthquake Supernova used for 3 times what you paid from the Editor of a well known audio magazine. I really wasn't expecting the sub to be so good and it wound up replacing the Velodyne HGS-18 I had at the time since it punched so much harder with movies.


----------



## grasshopper1

I'm digging into this old forum as well. I'm specifically interested in how much the JL Fathom F113 bested the Supernova 15 in terms of music. I have the Supernova 15, and was considering going to dual subs (either by adding a 2nd Earthquake 15, or buying two JL's. The internet raves about the Fathoms, but there are very few folks who have compared the Fathom to the Earthquake.

Please help me understand how much better the Fathom was if you can.





sub_crazy said:


> Sorry to dig this thread up again my-self but I have to add that I too think the Earthquake Supernova 15 is one of the most under-rated subs available.
> 
> I just thought about this sub again when I visited a friends house who bought my old one, while listening to some demo's it reminded me how good it really is. I had the 12" Supernova as well and another friend of mine still has that one, he wanted 2 at first but I told him to try the single and after that he told me that it was more than enough.
> 
> I have owned plenty of subs from the Velodyne HGS-18, JL Fathom F113, SVS ultra pair, Sunfire Signatures, Various HSU subs, RBH SEN1010, NHT Sub2 and others I forget until I got into DIY. For movies the Earthquake was at or near the top and musically was only topped by the F113 and Velodyne but the Earthquake slayed those subs for movies. The SVS Ultra pair shook the house better but the Earthquake had much better mid-bass punch, I would suspect that if I had used the Earthquake in pairs like the SVS it would have been a better movie combo as that 1 held it's own against the SVS pair.
> 
> Anyone considering this sub I would not hesitate to pick one up, I recommended it a few times and no one was disappointed.
> 
> If I can find a deal on a 15" I am going to pick one up my-self to compare to my DIY efforts, nice to know were you stand.


----------



## sub_crazy

grasshopper1 said:


> I'm digging into this old forum as well. I'm specifically interested in how much the JL Fathom F113 bested the Supernova 15 in terms of music. I have the Supernova 15, and was considering going to dual subs (either by adding a 2nd Earthquake 15, or buying two JL's. The internet raves about the Fathoms, but there are very few folks who have compared the Fathom to the Earthquake.
> 
> Please help me understand how much better the Fathom was if you can.


What the F113 did was better articulate the bass information if that makes sense. I heard subtle differences in the bass that nearly all other subs just mushed together. The F113 was the most accurate sub I had owned until I made a pair of DIY LMS Ultra's which are just as articulate but with a lot more impact and SPL. 

The F113 was going to be my end all sub but it's biggest flaw for me was it needed to be used in multiples to get the impact I was looking for. A single Earthquake 15 bested the F113 easily for movies and would be my first choice for a system that was geared towards movies. For a system that was geared towards music though and SPL wasn't a primary concern then the F113 is hard to beat. 

A dealer I know stopped carrying the JL Audio sub line though as he said he was having too many returns. I also heard from someone else that they moved production over sees and there quality has dropped off. I have not looked into it further though as I don't have plans to buy another but I thought I should bring it up. The 2 Earthquake subs I sold to friends are still going strong and it has probably been close to 7 or 8 years since they bought them from me. Not sure what the current Earthquake products are like now though, since going DIY I have never looked back.


----------



## Bjski

Can't help you with the JL Fathom

I also have an MKV-15 in my home theater system. I cannot believe the amount of clean tight bass I get out of it. The Earthquake is paired with Axiom M80 V3. I have Legacy Focus SE's in my 2 Channel system. The Focus has 4, 12 inch woofer's that cannot match how tight ,deep and the impact the single Earthquake provides. Don't get me wrong, I love my Focus SE I'm just missing the little extra the Earthquake provides.

I am on a search to find a sub that can help my system but every post I make a moderator sends me someplace else. All I'm asking is comparison's if anyone heard SVS,Rythmik or Power Sound musically and why one would choose that sub over the other brand. The simplest thing would be to buy another Earthquake or a Legacy sub. They List from $2500 to over $5000. Trying to save some cash.

Sorry for the rant. if you find something please post it.


----------



## grasshopper1

Bjski said:


> Can't help you with the JL Fathom
> 
> I also have an MKV-15 in my home theater system. I cannot believe the amount of clean tight bass I get out of it. The Earthquake is paired with Axiom M80 V3. I have Legacy Focus SE's in my 2 Channel system. The Focus has 4, 12 inch woofer's that cannot match how tight ,deep and the impact the single Earthquake provides. Don't get me wrong, I love my Focus SE I'm just missing the little extra the Earthquake provides.
> 
> I am on a search to find a sub that can help my system but every post I make a moderator sends me someplace else. All I'm asking is comparison's if anyone heard SVS,Rythmik or Power Sound musically and why one would choose that sub over the other brand. The simplest thing would be to buy another Earthquake or a Legacy sub. They List from $2500 to over $5000. Trying to save some cash.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. if you find something please post it.


Thanks for the reply. I LOVE my supernova 15 for home theater. I keep wondering if the newer (non SLAPS) 15" sub with room correction would be on the same level as the JL Fathom. I found a good used supernova for less than half the Fathom price.


----------



## Bjski

grasshopper1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I LOVE my supernova 15 for home theater. I keep wondering if the newer (non SLAPS) 15" sub with room correction would be on the same level as the JL Fathom. I found a good used supernova for less than half the Fathom price.


Did you compare any of the Internet direct brands SVS,Rythmik and Power Sound? I was wondering how they stack up to the Earthquake or the JL Fathom.


----------



## sub_crazy

Bjski said:


> Did you compare any of the Internet direct brands SVS,Rythmik and Power Sound? I was wondering how they stack up to the Earthquake or the JL Fathom.


I have owned a pair of SVS CS-Ultra's and another one of there cylinder subs but none of them held a candle to the Earthquake 15" IMO. I also heard a SVS PB13 Ultra in someone else's system which is a good sub but I would take a Earthquake Supernova over it. The person with the PB13 eventually replaced it with a Seaton Submersive and it was a big upgrade in SQ and output. 

I don't have any experience with PSA but with there background and sealed dual and triple opposed sealed subs I would bet they sound really good. They are also using the same amps in there Triax model that Mark Seaton uses in the Submersive which is a great amp.


----------



## Bjski

sub_crazy said:


> I have owned a pair of SVS CS-Ultra's and another one of there cylinder subs but none of them held a candle to the Earthquake 15" IMO. I also heard a SVS PB13 Ultra in someone else's system which is a good sub but I would take a Earthquake Supernova over it. The person with the PB13 eventually replaced it with a Seaton Submersive and it was a big upgrade in SQ and output.
> 
> I don't have any experience with PSA but with there background and sealed dual and triple opposed sealed subs I would bet they sound really good. They are also using the same amps in there Triax model that Mark Seaton uses in the Submersive which is a great amp.


My Earthquake is in my home theater. I am looking for a sub for music only. Do you think an Earthquake would do the job or should I be looking into a Seaton Submersive? Found lot's of information about the Submersive but no real price list. I don't believe Mark's website is up and running. I could be wrong. If you could point me in the right direction for information on the Seaton's will be greatly appreciated.

Interesting I didn't know the Earthquake held it's own against the latest Internet offerings.


----------



## sub_crazy

The Seaton Submersive is an excellent sub that I have listened to numerous times on 2 different systems. I have not heard the Earthquake for a few years but when I did I was surprised at how good it still sounded in my friends system. It is tough to say which would be better since I have not heard both in the same system. 
I know the Earthquake has gone through some changes since the MKIV I had in both the 12 and 15" models. I really could not comment on there latest offerings as I have not heard them. 

If both the Earthquake and Submersive were the same price then I would go with the Submersive. If I could find and older Earthquake model on the used market for close to half the price then I would go Earthquake. Submersives really hold there value but the same can't be said for the Earthquake, I sold mine in a Cherry finish with grills for about $1,200 a long time ago. 

Here is a link to the Seaton forum and you can contact Mark through there as well to purchase: http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/Product-Listing-Availability-Status-and-Pricing-3366417 I know someone who contacted him and he had some b stocks for a small discount but they looked brand new to me when I saw them. 

I personally don't think you could go wrong with either sub but it's not worth it to over pay for the Earthquake when they do not hold there value IMO. 

Just now I was thinking if you went with the Submersive you might be tempted to use it with the home theater and move the Earthquake to the music only room. This is only due to the fact that the Submersive probably goes deeper than the Earthquake which would be better for movies.


----------



## Bjski

sub_crazy said:


> The Seaton Submersive is an excellent sub that I have listened to numerous times on 2 different systems. I have not heard the Earthquake for a few years but when I did I was surprised at how good it still sounded in my friends system. It is tough to say which would be better since I have not heard both in the same system.
> I know the Earthquake has gone through some changes since the MKIV I had in both the 12 and 15" models. I really could not comment on there latest offerings as I have not heard them.
> 
> If both the Earthquake and Submersive were the same price then I would go with the Submersive. If I could find and older Earthquake model on the used market for close to half the price then I would go Earthquake. Submersives really hold there value but the same can't be said for the Earthquake, I sold mine in a Cherry finish with grills for about $1,200 a long time ago.
> 
> Here is a link to the Seaton forum and you can contact Mark through there as well to purchase: http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/Product-Listing-Availability-Status-and-Pricing-3366417 I know someone who contacted him and he had some b stocks for a small discount but they looked brand new to me when I saw them.
> 
> I personally don't think you could go wrong with either sub but it's not worth it to over pay for the Earthquake when they do not hold there value IMO.
> 
> Just now I was thinking if you went with the Submersive you might be tempted to use it with the home theater and move the Earthquake to the music only room. This is only due to the fact that the Submersive probably goes deeper than the Earthquake which would be better for movies.


I have an Earthquake MKV-15. Do you think the Earthquake will be better for music or the Submersive. I'm not worried about home theater as much as music. When my wife is watching home theater with me the volume is not loud. She dosen't play music loud.Her tolerance is 75 to 85 db.She dosen't care about loud bass frequency's. Me I'm just looking for something to augment, the bass when I'm alone listening to music in the man cave.


----------



## sub_crazy

Just go with the Submersive, you can't go wrong with it and then you can say you have 2 of the best subs available :TT

Once you have the submersive you would be a much better judge than I since you will own both. I have owned and listened to more subs than most and recommending either sub has never left anyone disappointed.

Please let me know how the Submersive and Earthquakes compare, I have an idea but I am only going off of aural memory.


----------



## grasshopper1

Bjski said:


> Did you compare any of the Internet direct brands SVS,Rythmik and Power Sound? I was wondering how they stack up to the Earthquake or the JL Fathom.


I haven't done much auditioning of subwoofers. I own a couple earthquakes, a klipsch, and a couple Tannoy subs. Now that I'm getting serious to add subwoofer(s) for my two channel system (mcintosh c2300 preamp, mcintosh mc402 amp, kimber cables, and a set of B&W signature 800's), speed, accuracy and musicality are very important. 

As for home theater...zero complaints from the earthquake. I'm shopping around due to all the ravings on the JL's. I really should listen to one. It's pretty hard to audition them since they are so heavy.


----------



## sub_crazy

The JL Audio F113 is an incredible music sub but it is on another pricing level. I got one when they first came out and it was the best when it came to music but the Earthquake still easily wiped the floor with it when it came to movies. 
I have heard bad things about JL audio products lately though, a dealer I know stopped carrying them due to too many returns. Another car audio dealer said they stopped carrying them due to quality control as well and told me they moved there production to China which is when quality began suffering. I don't know this stuff first hand though but the first dealer is someone who has always been honest with me and I was the one who told him to start carrying JL.
The F113 I had was ridiculously good for music though, it was my reference when I got into DIY to replicate it's SQ while at the same time adding SPL which is what the JL lacks for movies in a big room.


----------



## Bjski

grasshopper1 said:


> I haven't done much auditioning of subwoofers. I own a couple earthquakes, a klipsch, and a couple Tannoy subs. Now that I'm getting serious to add subwoofer(s) for my two channel system (mcintosh c2300 preamp, mcintosh mc402 amp, kimber cables, and a set of B&W signature 800's), speed, accuracy and musicality are very important.
> 
> As for home theater...zero complaints from the earthquake. I'm shopping around due to all the ravings on the JL's. I really should listen to one. It's pretty hard to audition them since they are so heavy.


I'm also looking for 2 channel. (Bryston amp,2 7BSST/2, Bat 32SE preamp, Bryston BDA-2,BDP-1,BDC-1 Bit 20,Morrow Grand Reference 6 cables and Legacy Focus SE speakers). Hate to say it but I'm trying to get away with not spending a lot of money on a sub. I'm looking at purchasing the Legacy Aries this fall. My criteria is the same as your's except I don't want to spend more than $2000. It's all about the WAF. I just dumped some cash on a Bryston BHA-1 and Sennhieser HD800.

I also have zero complaints from the Earthquake. It's just when my home theater plays music I get that added oomph from the Earthquake. The music quality isn't up to the standards of my 2 channel system but the Earthquake does add to the fun factor.

Happy hunting!!...... it's a fun hobby but are we ever satisfied?
Cheers


----------



## Bjski

We should all enter the Power Sound giveaway & we won't need to worry about getting another Earthquake.


----------



## grasshopper1

Thanks all for your advice. 


...so I just bought a JL Fathom f113 and will be comparing it directly to my Supernova MKV 15". This will be a fun shootout.


----------



## sub_crazy

Awesome!

Please let us know how the comparison goes, I am very interested. I never had them at the same time so your impressions would be great. 

Now you have me wishing I could have both of those subs again, I am a sick man


----------



## Bjski

grasshopper1 said:


> Thanks all for your advice.
> 
> 
> ...so I just bought a JL Fathom f113 and will be comparing it directly to my Supernova MKV 15". This will be a fun shootout.


Congratulation!
Please let us know how the shootout goes.I'm interested how it sounds in 2 channel mode.You know I've been looking or should I say considering. 
Grasshopper,were you able to find a good deal?


----------



## grasshopper1

Bjski said:


> Congratulation!
> Please let us know how the shootout goes.I'm interested how it sounds in 2 channel mode.You know I've been looking or should I say considering.
> Grasshopper,were you able to find a good deal?


Thanks. I found a used one at around 1/2 of retail.


----------



## Bjski

Nice!


----------



## grasshopper1

Although I haven't A/B'd them yet, the JL fathom is pretty impressive. Very very tight. 


The spl of the earthquake stomps the JL, but the JL sure is tight and realistic sounding for music.


----------



## Bjski

grasshopper1 said:


> Although I haven't A/B'd them yet, the JL fathom is pretty impressive. Very very tight.
> 
> 
> The spl of the earthquake stomps the JL, but the JL sure is tight and realistic sounding for music.


Good to know. I'm more interested in how they compare musically.
I almost took a chance and bought another earthquake at a ridiculously low price. Guess I'll start looking for JL.


----------



## grasshopper1

Bjski said:


> Good to know. I'm more interested in how they compare musically.
> I almost took a chance and bought another earthquake at a ridiculously low price. Guess I'll start looking for JL.


I was seeing folks with uber high end two channel systems raving about the JL Fathoms for their musicality. (we're talking six figures and higher, all blabbing about how musical the JL's are).

I'm impressed with my brief time with the f113. It's right at home with my system which is no slouch.

I am curious what street prices are on the Earthquake gear is. It seems to be a very underrated brand. One advantage to the JL is the automatic room correction. I'd guess a guy who was really good at setting up a sub could have good luck with the Earthquake stuff. I prefer the plug and play. The ARO made a noticeable improvement to my ear, really tightening things up. Ideally, I'd have a pair of the F113's up front and retire my Earthquake to LFE duty only (assisted by the JL's). For movies, nothing I have heard can hold a candle to my 6+ year old Earthquake. I've literally had things fly off the wall. And I have never had the gain past 25%...the thing is a friggin' beast!


----------



## sub_crazy

grasshopper1 said:


> Although I haven't A/B'd them yet, the JL fathom is pretty impressive. Very very tight.
> 
> 
> The spl of the earthquake stomps the JL, but the JL sure is tight and realistic sounding for music.


I thought the same thing, the JL is the most accurate and tight sounding commercial sub I ever owned, only the DIY LMS Ultra was in the same league. It is very difficult to beat the Earthquake with movies though, and musically it can hang with most subs, just not the JL.


----------



## Bjski

grasshopper1 said:


> I was seeing folks with uber high end two channel systems raving about the JL Fathoms for their musicality. (we're talking six figures and higher, all blabbing about how musical the JL's are).
> 
> I'm impressed with my brief time with the f113. It's right at home with my system which is no slouch.
> 
> I am curious what street prices are on the Earthquake gear is. It seems to be a very underrated brand. One advantage to the JL is the automatic room correction. I'd guess a guy who was really good at setting up a sub could have good luck with the Earthquake stuff. I prefer the plug and play. The ARO made a noticeable improvement to my ear, really tightening things up. Ideally, I'd have a pair of the F113's up front and retire my Earthquake to LFE duty only (assisted by the JL's). For movies, nothing I have heard can hold a candle to my 6+ year old Earthquake. I've literally had things fly off the wall. And I have never had the gain past 25%...the thing is a moo' beast!


They still make MKV-15 and it list from $2500 depending upon finish. I bought mine new about 2 years ago for $1700. They have a new model the MKV (3)-15 list for $3900 and I have seen it being sold for $2500. The new unit has many more equalization features. More user friendly,goes lower with more output.


----------



## grasshopper1

Sub_crazy,

So the upgrade bug keeps biting. I want to go to a pair of 15's. Either adding another earthquake supernova 15 or a pair of something else. This would be for home theater use only. 

I keep reading rave reviews on the Seaton gear. I've considered buying a pair of submersives, but I really wonder how they compare to the Earthquake. I don't have complaints about the SPL of the earthquake. For movies, at 50% gain I feel like my house could fall down. Today I was goofing around dialing it in and I played the initial train scene from Polar Express and holy smokes. Things were bouncing on the shelves upstairs!!! (Theater is in basement). But the submersive reviews make it seem like the holy grail or something. 

Since you are one of the few folks that I've seen that has actually heard the submersive and the earthquake 15, can you dig deep into your aural memory to draw out how they compare? 

Part of me wonders if more folks heard the supernova, there would be mind blowing reviews online similar to all the fans of the seaton. Who knows. 

I'd love to audition the submersives, but it's not likely. 

Any chance you can describe a comparison between the two. 



sub_crazy said:


> The Seaton Submersive is an excellent sub that I have listened to numerous times on 2 different systems. I have not heard the Earthquake for a few years but when I did I was surprised at how good it still sounded in my friends system. It is tough to say which would be better since I have not heard both in the same system. I know the Earthquake has gone through some changes since the MKIV I had in both the 12 and 15" models. I really could not comment on there latest offerings as I have not heard them. If both the Earthquake and Submersive were the same price then I would go with the Submersive. If I could find and older Earthquake model on the used market for close to half the price then I would go Earthquake. Submersives really hold there value but the same can't be said for the Earthquake, I sold mine in a Cherry finish with grills for about $1,200 a long time ago. Here is a link to the Seaton forum and you can contact Mark through there as well to purchase: http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/Product-Listing-Availability-Status-and-Pricing-3366417 I know someone who contacted him and he had some b stocks for a small discount but they looked brand new to me when I saw them. I personally don't think you could go wrong with either sub but it's not worth it to over pay for the Earthquake when they do not hold there value IMO. Just now I was thinking if you went with the Submersive you might be tempted to use it with the home theater and move the Earthquake to the music only room. This is only due to the fact that the Submersive probably goes deeper than the Earthquake which would be better for movies.


----------



## sub_crazy

grasshopper1 said:


> Sub_crazy,
> 
> So the upgrade bug keeps biting. I want to go to a pair of 15's. Either adding another earthquake supernova 15 or a pair of something else. This would be for home theater use only.
> 
> I keep reading rave reviews on the Seaton gear. I've considered buying a pair of submersives, but I really wonder how they compare to the Earthquake. I don't have complaints about the SPL of the earthquake. For movies, at 50% gain I feel like my house could fall down. Today I was goofing around dialing it in and I played the initial train scene from Polar Express and smokin' joes. Things were bouncing on the shelves upstairs!!! (Theater is in basement). But the submersive reviews make it seem like the holy grail or something.
> 
> Since you are one of the few folks that I've seen that has actually heard the submersive and the earthquake 15, can you dig deep into your aural memory to draw out how they compare?
> 
> Part of me wonders if more folks heard the supernova, there would be mind blowing reviews online similar to all the fans of the seaton. Who knows.
> 
> I'd love to audition the submersives, but it's not likely.
> 
> Any chance you can describe a comparison between the two.


If I was in your position then I would just add a second Supernova and be done with it. The Seaton is a great sub but I don't know if it would be a night and day difference to justify the price difference. 

The one thing that came to memory listening to both the Supernova and Seaton is that the Supernova is not as noticeable until it punches you in the face. The Seaton has more presence to it and probably better mid-bass. I would suspect the Submersive also goes lower due to the sealed vs PR designs but I never tested that so it's just a guess. 

One of these days I am going to pick up another Supernova 15 on the used market as they can be had in the $600 to $800 range when they come up. I sold the last 3 I had to friends who all still have theirs and am always impressed when I hear them again.


----------



## Bjski

sub_crazy said:


> If I was in your position then I would just add a second Supernova and be done with it. The Seaton is a great sub but I don't know if it would be a night and day difference to justify the price difference.
> 
> The one thing that came to memory listening to both the Supernova and Seaton is that the Supernova is not as noticeable until it punches you in the face. The Seaton has more presence to it and probably better mid-bass. I would suspect the Submersive also goes lower due to the sealed vs PR designs but I never tested that so it's just a guess.
> 
> One of these days I am going to pick up another Supernova 15 on the used market as they can be had in the $600 to $800 range when they come up. I sold the last 3 I had to friends who all still have theirs and am always impressed when I hear them again.


I wish I could find a MKV-15 in good shape for under $1000. When I see them listed they either want $1200 or just to beat up for the price. I know you can get a new Earthquake MVK-15V6 for about $1700 and the top of the line for about $2500. Wish I seen your listinig. LOL!


----------



## Bjski

Bjski said:


> I wish I could find a MKV-15 in good shape for under $1000. When I see them listed they either want $1200 or just to beat up for the price. I know you can get a new Earthquake MVK-15V6 for about $1700 and the top of the line for about $2500. Wish I seen your listinig. LOL!


Sorry I see I made a similar post a few month's ago. Brain freeze!


----------



## grasshopper1

Thank you for the quick reply. I really wish it were easier to demo the submersive. I'm leaning towards adding another earthquake...but the temptation to seek greener pasture is always hard to shake. 

I'm glad to hear it isn't night and day. In my case I'm not too concerned about the extra expense of selling the earthquake and buying a new pair of 15's to replace it (be they submersives or whatever) if it would make the difference. 

My main speakers are the B&W Signature 800's which are holographically accurate. They are fast, and near perfect for my taste. I can definitely tell the difference from my JL F113 (which rocks for music) and the earthquake. By comparison it is fast tight and accurate. The earthquake by comparison makes my house feel like it would fly off its foundation. It's easily the highest SLP I've heard in a home theater. I wonder if it could be tighter with more midbass. I'd love both . At the same time, when the house is rocking off its foundations I wonder if room modes are more to blame than any subwoofer. I may experiment with the Dspeaker anti mode 2.0 I have laying around to see if it tames the quake some. 

I worry that the earthquake is my weak link in terms of brand recognition, but Perhaps the grass isn't any greener. (By the way, I don't care about brand. I just know most people with the b&w 800's automatically pair with JL fathoms or gothams on many of the forums. The branded route is tempting as "safe". The seaton-ites just make so much positive noise it's hard to shrug it off. I'd love to see a shootout with a submersive and a supernova 15. 





sub_crazy said:


> If I was in your position then I would just add a second Supernova and be done with it. The Seaton is a great sub but I don't know if it would be a night and day difference to justify the price difference. The one thing that came to memory listening to both the Supernova and Seaton is that the Supernova is not as noticeable until it punches you in the face. The Seaton has more presence to it and probably better mid-bass. I would suspect the Submersive also goes lower due to the sealed vs PR designs but I never tested that so it's just a guess. One of these days I am going to pick up another Supernova 15 on the used market as they can be had in the $600 to $800 range when they come up. I sold the last 3 I had to friends who all still have theirs and am always impressed when I hear them again.


----------



## sub_crazy

There is one on ebay right now but act fast, only 15 hours left: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390751018710


----------



## Bjski

sub_crazy said:


> There is one on ebay right now but act fast, only 15 hours left: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390751018710


I just spent to much on audio. 3 month's ago this would have been fine. I just purchased a pair of the Legacy Aeris speaker's. They will arrive in March. I did a user test of a Burson 9018 with the Audeze LCD-3 headphone. I liked the headphones so much I went out and bought a pair. I upgraded my Axiom M80V3 to the new M80V3 HP in real wood. This speaker is a completely different beast than the regular Axiom M80V3.

If anyone is interested In a powerful sub that's a great price on an Earthquake MKV-15. I have 1 and it rattles the house. My wife hates it. She doesn't like anything loud. Loud for her is about 85 db .More people need to become more aware of Earthquake. I think they would be surprised.


----------



## sub_crazy

grasshopper1 said:


> My main speakers are the B&W Signature 800's which are holographically accurate. They are fast, and near perfect for my taste. I can definitely tell the difference from my JL F113 (which rocks for music) and the earthquake. By comparison it is fast tight and accurate. The earthquake by comparison makes my house feel like it would fly off its foundation. It's easily the highest SLP I've heard in a home theater. I wonder if it could be tighter with more midbass. I'd love both . At the same time, when the house is rocking off its foundations I wonder if room modes are more to blame than any subwoofer. I may experiment with the Dspeaker anti mode 2.0 I have laying around to see if it tames the quake some.
> 
> I worry that the earthquake is my weak link in terms of brand recognition, but Perhaps the grass isn't any greener. (By the way, I don't care about brand. I just know most people with the b&w 800's automatically pair with JL fathoms or gothams on many of the forums. The branded route is tempting as "safe". The seaton-ites just make so much positive noise it's hard to shrug it off. I'd love to see a shootout with a submersive and a supernova 15.


I would have to say the F113 is a better music sub than the Seaton, at least from my memory. The F113 is one of the best music subs I have ever owned, only equaled by the DIY LMS Ultra pair I built. This does remind me of what my friend who owns the dual Submersives said about our other friend who has 4 sealed LMS Ultra's. He says now he knows that graphs don't tell the whole story. He has set up his Submersives to equal the same response as the quad LMS Ultra's and even though the graphs are nearly identical the sound is not. Don't get me wrong, he really likes his SubM's and he should, there outstanding. Just that the quad LMS Ultra's is the king of the hill and it is easy to hear why when you audition them. 

I loved the F113 but it did lack in SPL for movies. The LMS Ultra is the F113 on steroids and I really don't think you can do any better. I plan on building my-self some LMS Ultra's again in the future, I stupidly sold my pair to feed my addiction of building subs. 

The F113 is like a surgeon with a scalpel, while the Supernova is more like the same surgeon with a bone cutter, not as accurate but a LOT more powerful.


----------



## sub_crazy

Bjski said:


> I just spent to much on audio. 3 month's ago this would have been fine. I just purchased a pair of the Legacy Aeris speaker's. They will arrive in March. I did a user test of a Burson 9018 with the Audeze LCD-3 headphone. I liked the headphones so much I went out and bought a pair. I upgraded my Axiom M80V3 to the new M80V3 HP in real wood. This speaker is a completely different beast than the regular Axiom M80V3.
> 
> If anyone is interested In a powerful sub that's a great price on an Earthquake MKV-15. I have 1 and it rattles the house. My wife hates it. She doesn't like anything loud. Loud for her is about 85 db .More people need to become more aware of Earthquake. I think they would be surprised.


Nice purchases there!

I think Earthquake would have a wider fan bass (hehe) if they concentrated more on looks. They also have a reputation for being a mid tier car audio line so people tend to not take them seriously. The Supernova is in the top 5 of subwoofers I have owned and that is a LONG list. The Cinenova amp is also one of the best out there, handily spanked a Theta Dreadnaught driving Aerial 9's I once owned. The Theta is a hottie with a naughty body though and the Cinenova looks like a swap meet special.


----------



## grasshopper1

sub_crazy said:


> I would have to say the F113 is a better music sub than the Seaton, at least from my memory. The F113 is one of the best music subs I have ever owned, only equaled by the DIY LMS Ultra pair I built. This does remind me of what my friend who owns the dual Submersives said about our other friend who has 4 sealed LMS Ultra's. He says now he knows that graphs don't tell the whole story. He has set up his Submersives to equal the same response as the quad LMS Ultra's and even though the graphs are nearly identical the sound is not. Don't get me wrong, he really likes his SubM's and he should, there outstanding. Just that the quad LMS Ultra's is the king of the hill and it is easy to hear why when you audition them. I loved the F113 but it did lack in SPL for movies. The LMS Ultra is the F113 on steroids and I really don't think you can do any better. I plan on building my-self some LMS Ultra's again in the future, I stupidly sold my pair to feed my addiction of building subs. The F113 is like a surgeon with a scalpel, while the Supernova is more like the same surgeon with a bone cutter, not as accurate but a LOT more powerful.


Thanks for your feedback. I'd love to know more about your lms ultras. Do you have a build thread you can share a link to?

I'd consider diy if I can muscle up the courage.


----------



## Bjski

sub_crazy said:


> Nice purchases there!
> 
> I think Earthquake would have a wider fan bass (hehe) if they concentrated more on looks. They also have a reputation for being a mid tier car audio line so people tend to not take them seriously. The Supernova is in the top 5 of subwoofers I have owned and that is a LONG list. The Cinenova amp is also one of the best out there, handily spanked a Theta Dreadnaught driving Aerial 9's I once owned. The Theta is a hottie with a naughty body though and the Cinenova looks like a swap meet special.


The Cinenova always got great reviews. Don't hear much from them lately. I know they are still made.


----------



## sub_crazy

grasshopper1 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I'd love to know more about your lms ultras. Do you have a build thread you can share a link to?
> 
> I'd consider diy if I can muscle up the courage.


I was not smart and sold my LMS Ultra pair, I should have added another pair instead :sad:

They took awhile to build so I did not do a build thread as I never knew when I could get back to it. I also did the pair at the same time and they were 1.5" walls with a 2.25" front baffle so there was a lot of work.

Here are a couple of pics:




























If I do another LMS Ultra build it will probably be 2 dual opposed enclosures. I am also contemplating using the LMSR-15 instead as a pair beats a single LMS Ultra and is a little less expensive as well. I would probably do 8 LMSR-15's, all dual opposed since the drivers generate a lot of force so the Dual Opposed config keeps the enclosures from rocking.


----------



## Bjski

Beautiful looking sub!


----------



## Mike P.

Your sub looks great!


----------



## grasshopper1

Very nice!!! Thanks for posting. 




sub_crazy said:


> I was not smart and sold my LMS Ultra pair, I should have added another pair instead :sad: They took awhile to build so I did not do a build thread as I never knew when I could get back to it. I also did the pair at the same time and they were 1.5" walls with a 2.25" front baffle so there was a lot of work. Here are a couple of pics: If I do another LMS Ultra build it will probably be 2 dual opposed enclosures. I am also contemplating using the LMSR-15 instead as a pair beats a single LMS Ultra and is a little less expensive as well. I would probably do 8 LMSR-15's, all dual opposed since the drivers generate a lot of force so the Dual Opposed config keeps the enclosures from rocking.


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks, I really appreciate the compliments


----------



## Bjski

sub_crazy said:


> There is one on ebay right now but act fast, only 15 hours left: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390751018710


Must be something strange with this subwoofer. It's back on eBay for $614. Great sub and price if nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## grasshopper1

It's the older millennium model. Earliest I'd want is a mark V.


----------



## Bjski

Wonder why the bidder bailed out?


----------



## sub_crazy

It is a Buy it Now or best offer so no bidders, just make an offer and hope they take it or buy it for $615 now. Might get interesting if it goes even lower.


----------



## Bjski

3 bidders brought the price up to $$624 last time. I guess none of the bidders wanted it or couldn't pay when the bidding was over. Now it's a buy now and includes free shipping again. If I didn't spend all my money on my new equipment I might buy it.


----------



## sub_crazy

Actually it was 3 offers but none of them were accepted. I was thinking of making an offer my-self but I actually need less stuff, not more :help:


----------



## grasshopper1

This has been a failed auction 3 separate times. Each time the buy it now price has been lowered. 

My feeling is the mark 4 isn't a good model. In talking with the guys at earthquake, their feeling is mark 5 and newer is the way to go.


----------



## Bjski

Interesting, something most be wrong that people backed out of the auction especially this is the third auction. I usually only see beat up Earthquake models for that price. May e somebody will make it work.


----------



## grasshopper1

Bjski said:


> Interesting, something most be wrong that people backed out of the auction especially this is the third auction. I usually only see beat up Earthquake models for that price. May e somebody will make it work.


Nobody backed out. It simply never got a bid. 

Failed auction 3 times. 

It's a strong indication that the market doesn't place much value on the Mark 4 millennium model. If it were a mark 5, it'd bring $750-800 easy. 

I'd not be too keen on a mark 4. The mark 5 and newer is worth the extra dough.


----------



## sub_crazy

I had 2 MK 4 in the past that I sold to friends and they are both going strong. One of them was the all black textured version and the other was the Cherry veneer with grills. I am thinking maybe this one isn't selling because it is the black wood veneer with the glass top which might not be as popular.

I have to admit that the look is why I am not thinking of bidding on it unless it is even cheaper, a lot cheaper. Then again maybe I have finally come to my senses and figure I have enough subs already, what am I thinking, no one can have enough subs


----------



## Bjski

Mine is in the cherry finish. Earthquake did a nice job with the finish. I think the Cherry finish looks nicer than the black veneer. Of course it doesn't match anything but it hidden in a corner. I think it works and sounds great. My wife was out with the dog so I had a chance to crank it. Still sounded great in the 2 channel mode playing music.


----------



## Bjski

Somehow sent my last post without previewing. My apologies.....I would love to get another Earthquake subwoofer for my home theater but that's not going to fly with the WAF! To much bass now and I play it to loud!

Couple of months ago I was picking your Brain about your subwoofer upgrade. I original thought of getting subwoofer's for my 2 channel system but I bought new speaker's instead.I know they won't go as deep as individual subs but each speaker has 2,12 inch woofer's, each woofer with their own 500 watt amp. The speaker's have a passive radiator firing downwards along with DSP for the speakers. I'm looking forward to getting them but that's not till March.

I would like to see how Earthquake, JL and higher price Rel compare against SVS, Power Sound, Rythmick and Axiom. Maybe that could be another shootout.


----------



## ucftechguru

I just bought this sub used largely based on the recommendation on this thread and had a couple questions. 

This thing can play loud and is bigger than it looked in pics. I am very impressed. I have had Def Tech subs, martin logan, and my favorite 2 SVS 16-46 CS+ subs with a samson s-1000 amp. I feel this has better spl than the two SVS and takes up less room. 

First, I know every room is different but where do most people place this sub in their theater? I have it in a 12x12x12 movie bedroom. I placed it in the right front corner about 6" from the wall on both sides. I know I can use a Spl meter and move it around but I want to save some time. is it best it go normally in the corner or caddy-corner? I saw a pic of it caddy corner in the manual. 

Second, I get a low hum from it when a RCA cable is plugged into the input on the back of the subwoofer amp. It does not matter if the cable is plugged into the receiver. I plugged a rca cable in that was not plugged into the receiver and the hum was still there. With no cables plugged in, the sub does not hum. My old subwoofer did not hum. How can I stop that? I read online about an Outlaw OAW3 wireless adapter and think that might work but is expensive. I would prefer to go wireless if possible because the cable run is longer than I like for a subwoofer. 

Third, does everyone who has used this sub, have the volume less than half way? I ran Audyssey on my Onkyo 805 receiver and it lowered it's volume much more than when I first plugged it in and adjusted it by ear. It sounds good blended with my Axiom surround sound speakers (M80, VP150, and QS4) but I like more bass than what Audyssey programmed it at. I am also using it with a buttkicker transducer and Audyssey set that light too because it uses the same y-split RCA cable run as the sub.

THIS THING ROCKS. I just need to dial it in.


----------



## sub_crazy

First: Your receiver have Audyssey XT so go ahead and try the corners in the room to take advantage of the boundary compensation gain that corners offer. Still doesn't mean the corners are the best in your particular room but it's a good starting point. You will have to re-run Audyssey each time you try a new location but you can just test out locations with Audyssey off then run Audyssey when you find your best sounding location.

Second: It sounds like you have a bad RCA cable, try another one to see if the hum still shows up. I had a RCA cable do that to me and it turns out the ground on the cable had broken off which caused the hum.

Third: The volume is just a gain control and is normally best to run halfway or less depending on the output of the receiver you are using. if you turn it down to 1/4 volume is doesn't mean you are turning down the watts available. Audyssey always sets my subs low too and I turn it up after the calibration is done by using familiar bass tracks.

You have had some very nice subs so I am glad to hear how much you like the Supernova, I had the same reaction compared to all the other subs I owned too.


----------



## Bjski

I put mine in the corner. Put the sub where it sounds best but then again it might also depend on the wife acceptant factor.

I used the Audyssey XT32. I found that the sub was adjusted a little low also. I just turn the sub up or down depending on the source material. 

You can have a bad cable causing the hum. In my case it wasn't the cable and I purchased Isolation Transformer. Blue Jean cables sells the I also believe Axiom offers something. I inserted the Transformer hum gone.

Glad you like your sub. My wife hates mine. When she's not around I crank it! LOL!


----------



## ucftechguru

sub_crazy said:


> First: Your receiver have Audyssey XT so go ahead and try the corners in the room to take advantage of the boundary compensation gain that corners offer. Still doesn't mean the corners are the best in your particular room but it's a good starting point. You will have to re-run Audyssey each time you try a new location but you can just test out locations with Audyssey off then run Audyssey when you find your best sounding location.
> 
> Second: It sounds like you have a bad RCA cable, try another one to see if the hum still shows up. I had a RCA cable do that to me and it turns out the ground on the cable had broken off which caused the hum.
> 
> Third: The volume is just a gain control and is normally best to run halfway or less depending on the output of the receiver you are using. if you turn it down to 1/4 volume is doesn't mean you are turning down the watts available. Audyssey always sets my subs low too and I turn it up after the calibration is done by using familiar bass tracks.
> 
> You have had some very nice subs so I am glad to hear how much you like the Supernova, I had the same reaction compared to all the other subs I owned too.


@sub_crazy, how would you recommend me test the sub w/o Audyssey? Run white noise and use a RadioShack SPL meter that I have from using my SVS subs back in the day.

I bought a Dayton Sub-Link, wireless transmission to my sub. Reviews seem good and SVS used to sell it. It solves two problems the long subwoofer cable run across my room and hopefully the hum. But, I will also see if my cable TV is causing the hum and call my cable company (Comcast) if so. I'd like to get rid of whatever is causing that noise regardless. I did try different cables, they all hummed. 

Thanks to both of you for your feedback. I will try it in the corner. I am limited to my placement options but don't have to worry much about WAF b/c overall she is no big fan of my theatre room but it's in a bedroom so she doesn't mind much.


----------



## Bjski

ucftechguru said:


> @sub_crazy, how would you recommend me test the sub w/o Audyssey? Run white noise and use a RadioShack SPL meter that I have from using my SVS subs back in the day.
> 
> I bought a Dayton Sub-Link, wireless transmission to my sub. Reviews seem good and SVS used to sell it. It solves two problems the long subwoofer cable run across my room and hopefully the hum. But, I will also see if my cable TV is causing the hum and call my cable company (Comcast) if so. I'd like to get rid of whatever is causing that noise regardless. I did try different cables, they all hummed.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your feedback. I will try it in the corner. I am limited to my placement options but don't have to worry much about WAF b/c overall she is no big fan of my theatre room but it's in a bedroom so she doesn't mind much.


Sounds like you need a transformer for your hum if your using a sub cable.....or maybe one for the cable coming in from the cable company.

My home theater is located in the living room so it get's no love from the wife. My 2 channel has it's own room.

Good Luck!


----------



## browela86

ucftechguru said:


> I just bought this sub used largely based on the recommendation on this thread and had a couple questions.
> 
> This thing can play loud and is bigger than it looked in pics. I am very impressed. I have had Def Tech subs, martin logan, and my favorite 2 SVS 16-46 CS+ subs with a samson s-1000 amp. I feel this has better spl than the two SVS and takes up less room.
> 
> First, I know every room is different but where do most people place this sub in their theater? I have it in a 12x12x12 movie bedroom. I placed it in the right front corner about 6" from the wall on both sides. I know I can use a Spl meter and move it around but I want to save some time. is it best it go normally in the corner or caddy-corner? I saw a pic of it caddy corner in the manual.
> 
> Second, I get a low hum from it when a RCA cable is plugged into the input on the back of the subwoofer amp. It does not matter if the cable is plugged into the receiver. I plugged a rca cable in that was not plugged into the receiver and the hum was still there. With no cables plugged in, the sub does not hum. My old subwoofer did not hum. How can I stop that? I read online about an Outlaw OAW3 wireless adapter and think that might work but is expensive. I would prefer to go wireless if possible because the cable run is longer than I like for a subwoofer.
> 
> Third, does everyone who has used this sub, have the volume less than half way? I ran Audyssey on my Onkyo 805 receiver and it lowered it's volume much more than when I first plugged it in and adjusted it by ear. It sounds good blended with my Axiom surround sound speakers (M80, VP150, and QS4) but I like more bass than what Audyssey programmed it at. I am also using it with a buttkicker transducer and Audyssey set that light too because it uses the same y-split RCA cable run as the sub.
> 
> THIS THING ROCKS. I just need to dial it in.


As an Earthquake Dealer for over 5 years now, and as an owner of the 15" MKIV I can tell you that i have sold many of these subs and that you will absolutely LOVE this sub and it will bring you all the joy that comes from watching and listening to good movies for years to come. 

As for the hum:

The power cable that comes with the sub is a 3 prong cable with a ground and the connector on the amp itself is only 2 prong. Either find a power cable that is not grounded on the male side, or just cut off the ground from the factory cable. I have been dealing earthquake for a long time and have just recently become aware of this solution as it has been very annoying for my business, but for every customer who has come across this issue I have contacted and used this solution without fail. ENJOY IT!!! I know you will! Let us know how it goes


----------



## ucftechguru

FYI - earthquake is an absolutely fabulous company. They replaced the amp in my sub with their most recent version. However, I just picked up a JTR Captivator S2 so I am selling this one for $499. I paid $600 and that was before the new amp which is less than 6 months old. PM or email me if you are interested. My email is Wellington Softball one word at yahoo.


----------



## getech

Hello,

Still have your Earthquake available? I'm very interested.

Thanks, Greg

BTW, how old is it?


----------



## ucftechguru

Yes, I still have it. I've only had it for a year and got a brand new amp placed in it that's less than 6 months old. It looks brand new. I bought it from an earthquake distributor used but they replaced the amp for free.


----------



## Mark_V

ucftechguru said:


> Yes, I still have it. I've only had it for a year and got a brand new amp placed in it that's less than 6 months old. It looks brand new. I bought it from an earthquake distributor used but they replaced the amp for free.


Still for sale? If so I'm very interested and would like to buy it asap. Thanks!


----------



## bjc

If I wasn't half way around the world I would buy this without a moments thought...


----------

